# water question



## booyahblake (Apr 2, 2017)

Im curious to know what kinds of water sources aside from home rodi units do you use. Does anyone buy their RO water from water depot or any stores like that. Is their water considered rodi ? is Seapora Ro water the same as water depot ro u fill ? any guidance would be greatly appreciated.

I may look at an rodi unit down the road but for now im buying.


----------



## Pounder007 (Dec 19, 2021)

RO and RODI are different. 
RO is just Reverse Osmosis
RODI is Reverse Osmosis De Ionization. 
Some people will tell you RO is good enough, it is definitely NOT good enough in my opinion.


----------



## TOtrees (Sep 21, 2017)

Is this for marine?
I used to buy from a water depot for lower ph freshwater setups, and the quality was good (quick check with tds pen), the price was okay (so long as my usage wasn’t too high), but the main downside was the inconvenience of having to go and buy it.
Then I got a [email protected]$$ rodi from aquatic life (their entry level 4 stage) and it worked fine, for my needs. But I don’t think it would cut it for marine use. My membrane doesn’t perform as as it should, due to the infrequency with which I use it. Another user might get better performance out of it, but whatever.


----------



## Pounder007 (Dec 19, 2021)

Yes, I am talking about Marine (Saltwater). 
If you are close to Burlington, You could stop by and take a look. We may or may not have a few frags, and fish available as well!


----------



## booyahblake (Apr 2, 2017)

The seapora reverse osmosis water I got at a coral store doesn't say it's also de ionized. I'm thinking for auto top off a high quality ro source would be the same as what seapora is selling.


----------



## booyahblake (Apr 2, 2017)

TOtrees said:


> Is this for marine?
> I used to buy from a water depot for lower ph freshwater setups, and the quality was good (quick check with tds pen), the price was okay (so long as my usage wasn’t too high), but the main downside was the inconvenience of having to go and buy it.
> Then I got a [email protected]$$ rodi from aquatic life (their entry level 4 stage) and it worked fine, for my needs. But I don’t think it would cut it for marine use. My membrane doesn’t perform as as it should, due to the infrequency with which I use it. Another user might get better performance out of it, but whatever.


Yes it's for marine, I wanted to use it for automatic top off system. It's 2.50 for 16 l locally but big all's and other stores want 14-16$ for 16 l of reverse osmosis water. It's a conundrum that's for sure lol


----------



## Pounder007 (Dec 19, 2021)

booyahblake said:


> Yes it's for marine, I wanted to use it for automatic top off system. It's 2.50 for 16 l locally but big all's and other stores want 14-16$ for 16 l of reverse osmosis water. It's a conundrum that's for sure lol


Especially if you are talking saltwater, I would ensure that it is RODI, not just RO. Don't just assume. LOL


----------



## kharmaguru (Jan 6, 2013)

You can buy something cheap off Amazon like this (I have two) if you are DIY handy and want to save money. You'll need to buy a flow restrictor ( no idea why it's not included) and prefilter (housing and filters) and DI follower (housing and media). You could do it all for around $100.

https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B01JRBKWWS...olid=2S4Z9NLKRUUHC&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it

Or you could buy a system already done, something like this:

101044-5 Stage 75 gpd Reef Aquarium RO/DI Reverse Osmosis Sy

I suggest a system because buying water long term is expensive and annoying. You always have to make new saltwater and you always need to top up.

In the meantime distilled water from the grocery store is cheaper than the options you listed and at least comparable to RO water (this actually depends on the source water that they distilled it from because some chemicals are not removed from distillation) but nothing is as pure as RODI.


----------



## booyahblake (Apr 2, 2017)

kharmaguru said:


> You can buy something cheap off Amazon like this (I have two) if you are DIY handy and want to save money. You'll need to buy a flow restrictor ( no idea why it's not included) and prefilter (housing and filters) and DI follower (housing and media). You could do it all for around $100.
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B01JRBKWWS...olid=2S4Z9NLKRUUHC&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it
> 
> ...


 this is the one I am looking at. I only have a 15 gal aquarium for the foreseeable future. maybe a bigger one in a few years.

Aquatic Life RO Buddie + DI - Frag Box Corals this can be used direct from tap and has the di resin filter.

thankyou for your help. the sepora water states that is good for evaporation top ups in marine aquariums, does not list it as being deionized though.


----------



## kharmaguru (Jan 6, 2013)

booyahblake said:


> this is the one I am looking at. I only have a 15 gal aquarium for the foreseeable future. maybe a bigger one in a few years.
> 
> Aquatic Life RO Buddie + DI - Frag Box Corals this can be used direct from tap and has the di resin filter.
> 
> thankyou for your help. the sepora water states that is good for evaporation top ups in marine aquariums, does not list it as being deionized though.


That will do fine. Maybe check to see if the DI cartidge is refillable because bulk resin is the way to go afterward.


----------

